# Confused!



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

I have OCed my e8400 to 3.6G and now it seems stable.
I use everest to check my temperature and I realize that under 'temperatures', it shows 'CPU' , 'CPU #1 core' and 'CPU #2 core'.
Right now it's at 26, 47 and 49 respectively.
Which value should i worry about? and at what value?
Thanks for your help!:wave:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The cores are warm but the heat sink is working if you start to mid 50's I would back it down a touch.


----------



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

At what core temperature is considered to be 'damaging' to the CPU?
and also, what does 'CPU : 26 degree celcius' actually show? as what only seems to be important are the core temperatures.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Intel says 72.4 is max but you'll start losing performance in the high 50's-60 range.
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPL

The cpu temp is internally just below the surface where heat sink sits and the core temps are at the cores themselves internally.


----------

